# Cattleya Hagans Ace 'Mandarin Orange'



## adiaphane (Oct 24, 2016)

Flowers are about 4-5 inches across. Smells like roses. The lip started off scarlet red, but as the flower took on more orange, it became more magenta.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 24, 2016)

That's a great display.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice! Where did you get this?


----------



## adiaphane (Oct 24, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice! Where did you get this?



I got it an orchid show in July and I don't remember who the vendor is.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 24, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2016)

Gorgeous color!


----------



## troy (Oct 25, 2016)

Very classy!!!!


----------



## Paphluvr (Oct 25, 2016)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Secundino (Oct 25, 2016)

Must be stunning viewing it live! Sparkling!


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 26, 2016)

A beauty. It's a pitty that we can't find a such beauty in Europa!

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 26, 2016)

So pretty!!!


----------



## AdamD (Oct 26, 2016)

Damn that's nice


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 26, 2016)

Good color combo and good growing.


----------

